# Masterbuilt Replacement Racks



## stringjumper (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a Masterbuilt smoker. As best I can read the model number listed on the back, it appears to be hand scribed (and poorly), is HH0401128. The rack dimensions are 14 1/2 x 12 1/2.

After just a couple years of use, the racks are in pitiful shape. They appear to be cheaply made to begin with, and the chrome plated racks are rusted and corroded to the point it is unappealing to eat anything cooked on them. My cleaning method has always been scrub in the sink to remove the big stuff, followed by a round and sometimes two turns in the dishwasher.

I need to replace them but I want a different construction, stainless maybe? Some type of corrosion resistant plating? I googled and searched without much success other than finding the standard MES replacement racks.

Anyone replace their MES racks with better ones? Again, these are 14 1/2 x 12 1/2. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## svo84mustang (Nov 13, 2016)

bump

Sorry, I don't have the answer. But would sure like to know if there is an alternative to the rusty ones i have know. One thought I have been playing with is cleaning up and powder coating the rusty ones. Dunno, sure would like to buy if there is an upgrade.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 15, 2016)

Stringjumper said:


> I have a Masterbuilt smoker. As best I can read the model number listed on the back, it appears to be hand scribed (and poorly), is HH0401128. The rack dimensions are 14 1/2 x 12 1/2.
> 
> After just a couple years of use, the racks are in pitiful shape. They appear to be cheaply made to begin with, and the chrome plated racks are rusted and corroded to the point it is unappealing to eat anything cooked on them. My cleaning method has always been scrub in the sink to remove the big stuff, followed by a round and sometimes two turns in the dishwasher.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but I've had my MES 30 Gen 1 for almost 5 years and I'm still using the original 4 racks. No rust problems, not anything wrong except they're not sparkling clean like they were out of the box but, hey, they've got about 5 years of use. I clean them after each use and my MES is stored inside my garage under its cover when not in use.

If you want OEM racks made by another manufacturer, I guess you'll have to look for universal racks that will fit a Masterbuilt among other smokers.


----------

